
The Polygons of Doom: PSX - guiambros
http://fabiensanglard.net/doom_psx/index.html
======
hawkesnest
I'm fascinated by the quote from Carmack:

>>The joke here is that if we ever do a CD version of DOOM, you are going to
get the game and “The Making of DOOM” a one hour feature film.

I would pay good money for a proper documentary about the making of Doom! As
someone who only looks at gaming from the outside as a casual gamer who
happens to write software, something like that would be awesome! I've watched
several "making of" histories of games on YouTube pieced together by fans.
Getting a more direct, from the horse's mouth, account quite compelling.

~~~
mayank
You should absolutely get "Masters of Doom", which is exactly about the early
days of id and how they build Keen, Wolf3d, and Doom. A really great read that
sort of gives you a real-world "Halt and Catch Fire"-vibed story.

Smile/Amazon: [https://smile.amazon.com/Masters-Doom-Created-Transformed-
Cu...](https://smile.amazon.com/Masters-Doom-Created-Transformed-
Culture/dp/0812972155)

~~~
lowtolerance
It’s really a great book, especially if you grew up playing old shareware
games. I generally won’t read a book for entertainment unless it manages to
hook me within the first few pages. I read the entire book in a single
sitting, I was so captivated by the storytelling.

------
contravariant
Can I just call attention to the fact that this webpage is amazingly well
designed. It uses only a minimal amount of CSS and clean HTML but renders
perfectly on both my mobile phone and desktop without additional logic.

~~~
jacobolus
It uses monospaced type, and then does full justification by adding arbitrary
extra space between words. Overall the legibility is awful, and typographers
are puking.

I used my web browser’s “reader” mode on it.

~~~
fabiensanglard
Sorry you did not like the typesetting. It is hard to have an opinionated
design and appeal to everyone. Happy you found a way to read it anyway. Also
don't forget to wash your mouth, acid is bad for the teeth.

~~~
jacobolus
Sorry, Fabien, if that came across harsher or more personally than intended. I
was exaggerating a bit for effect. I’m a fan of your work, and have found many
of your posts insightful.

You are certainly welcome to style your page how you like. Justified
monospaced text is a pretty big typographical faux pas though, and I
personally find it pretty hard to read.

------
azhenley
I just discovered this blog recently. I recommend reading the author's older
stuff as well, there are some really good ones!

~~~
dguaraglia
Same. As someone who began programming at the time knowing about IRQs, DMA and
video card 'modes' was a requirement to do anything mildly advanced in
graphics, this blog has been an enjoyable trip down memory lane and simpler
times. Great read in these insane times we are living.

~~~
guiambros
Fabien's books are also phenomenal:

\- Game Engine Black Book: Wolfenstein 3D -
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0768B3PWV/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0768B3PWV/)

\- Game Engine Black Book: DOOM -
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1099819776/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1099819776/)

~~~
zerr
He also posted earlier that the eventual revenue he receives from Amazon is
about 50 cents from a $50 book. So it is not the best channel to buy his
books.

~~~
MaxBarraclough
Do we know that other sources give him more of the cut?

Writing a technical book is rarely a big money-maker for the author, with or
without Amazon.

~~~
fabiensanglard
Best is for you to get the free PDF and send a gift over paypal.

------
Lammy
Love this blog. The only slightly negative thing I could possibly say about it
is I wish the screenshot comparisons used <label for=""> instead of making me
precisely click the radio buttons. Still more than worth it :)

~~~
fabiensanglard
Oh cool, I did not know you could do that. I have fixed the article now. Thank
you for the tip, it was very useful :) !

~~~
theandrewbailey
You might also want to implement changing the image without using JS:
[https://kyusuf.com/post/completely-css-
tabs/](https://kyusuf.com/post/completely-css-tabs/)

------
seibelj
> _Trivia: In the source code of PSXDOOM-RE the ArchVile is completely
> removed. Even its #DEFINE is commented out._
    
    
      #define CC_ZOMBIE  "Zombieman"
      #define CC_SHOTGUN  "Shotgun Guy"
      #define CC_HEAVY  "Heavy Weapon Dude"
      ...
      #define CC_HELL   "Hell Knight"
      //#define CC_ARCH "Arch-Vile"
      #define CC_SPIDER "The Spider Mastermind"
      #define CC_CYBER  "The Cyberdemon"
      #define CC_HERO   "Our Hero"
    

That is hilarious and awesome.

~~~
hyperman1
I presume it's a simple way to cause compile error wherever code needs to be
removed

------
swivelmaster
This blog is a public service.

~~~
tomxor
Yes! the blog is full of more articles just like this, i love this stuff.

[http://fabiensanglard.net/](http://fabiensanglard.net/)

~~~
corysama
You might like
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TheMakingOfGames/](https://www.reddit.com/r/TheMakingOfGames/)

------
_bxg1
> The whole system has no floating-point capability.

Wow!

~~~
Kipters
Modern Vintage Gamer made a video[1] about this a few days ago

[1]: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8TO-
nrUtSI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8TO-nrUtSI)

~~~
badsectoracula
Note that the video had several errors:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/fnl0o1/why_playstati...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/fnl0o1/why_playstation_1_graphics_warped_and_wobbled_so/flamnve/)

------
mikorym
In other news, does anyone know whether there is an initiative now for a PS2
emulator on the Raspberry Pi 4? When the new Pi came out one of the most
interesting things to me was that PS2 emulation should (maybe) now be
possible.

------
D_Guidi
> The library (e.g: libcd, libds) developed by Psygnosis are also well
> detailed.

kudos to lemmings creators!

~~~
fredoralive
Psygnosis was the publisher of Lemmings (though they created most of the later
sequels after Lemmings 2), DMA Design (aka Rockstar North) was the original
creator of Lemmings.

~~~
D_Guidi
oh God, you're right! DMA Design, they were truly amazing!

